# 2015 LTZ RS Splash Gaurd



## asl17 (Jan 12, 2017)

Does anyone have suggestions on where to find splash gaurds that will fit an rs model?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe, due to the add on rocker covers and model specific rear bumper cover, that Chevrolet never offered anything.

Probably going to have to get creative with aftermarket gaurds.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

People have added the OEM ones but they leave gaps for stuff to accumulate since they aren't flush as is out the box. I do believe some have trimmed the ares needed to make them flat or they had the aftermarket set XR has/had and they somehow worked. There was a post on here a while back with pics of someone doing it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-gen1-appearance-body-detailing-interior/5539-rs-mud-guards.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...9-2013-cruze-ltz-rs-splash-guard-install.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g.../440-oem-splash-guards-dont-fit-my-cruze.html



In short, the OEM ones if you really really want them to fit can fit but your mileage may vary and your skill on modifying them will be up to the test a lot.


----------



## asl17 (Jan 12, 2017)

I had seen those posts, but was hoping that since it would have been a few years they would have some out with something. 

Would the plastic clips be the way to install? 

Any templates for predrilling out there to make the project go a little smoother?


----------

